# Conectar un relé



## Ayla_19 (Dic 6, 2006)

Por enesima vez vuelvo a atacar con el trabajito de los semaforos  ops:  
esta vez se trata de los reles que tengo que conectar xa que se activen cada vez que uno d los semaforos se ponga en rojo. de momento solo lo he simulado en el ordenador, siguiendo algunos eskemillas que he encontrado x la red , a la salida del rele he puesto un led para que señalice el estado de este. me pasa una cosa muy curiosa, funcionan  por separado, pero cuando los introduzco en el montaje total, ya no digo interconectados con el resto, si no simplemente meto el montaje del rele junto con el del resto, el programa (workbench) no me deja empezar la simulación. De aquí me surgen dos preguntas:
- que pasa?
- que modelo rele podría utilizar a la practica?

muchas gracias


----------



## Geo (Dic 7, 2006)

Podrías poner el diagrama de lo que estás intentado para tener una mejor idea .


----------



## Ayla_19 (Dic 8, 2006)

wola.. vamos a ver , si con estas indicaciones no basta pongo el diagrama: he hecho un circuito con dos semaforos, cada semaforo con dos basculas D , y el sistema combinacional correspondiente para que siga la secuencia que yo quiero. los semaforos funcionan con un 555 y le he puesto al ambar un temporizador (7421) . lo unico que tengo que hacer es conectar un rele que se active al mismo tiempo que se enciende el rojo, y se desactive cuando este se apaga. he aquí el problema, que no se que rele usar xq en clase no hemos hecho nada de estos trastos y no me los conozco nada. 

grasiass


----------



## Trinquete (Dic 30, 2006)

Hola Aila 119:
  Para eso estamos los amigos de este foro. Respondo a todo lo que puedo.Pero tengo una espina clavada,llevo bastante tiempo esperando una respuesta ,a una pregunta que hice en el foro,y la verdad me urge y nadie me responde. Busco los valores de los componentes de un circuito.   

       Un saludo.


----------

